# Weekly competition 2012-29



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U2 F' R U' R U R U'
*2. *F R' U R' F R U' F R'
*3. *U R U F' R2 U F' U R2
*4. *R F R' U F U2 R' F R'
*5. *R2 F U R F2 U2 R' U' F U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' L2 D2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 R' F R2 F2 D' R F R' F2 R2
*2. *D' L2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' R D B D' F2 L2 U L' B F2
*3. *L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 R D2 B F R U F' D2 B2 U2
*4. *D' L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 F L R' B R' F2 U
*5. *U' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 D U2 L' D2 F' U L' B' L2 D L F D

*4x4x4*
*1. *L U2 L' Fw2 F2 D2 Rw' Fw2 L' D B U' Fw F2 R' Uw2 L2 Fw2 U' Rw2 R D Uw Rw Fw2 U' F Rw' D2 L D2 Uw' U2 L Fw F2 L' R U L2
*2. *L' U' Rw2 R B' Fw2 F' D Fw2 F D U2 Fw' D L Rw R' D' Uw F2 D Uw2 L2 Uw' R Uw F' D2 Fw Uw2 U' L2 D R U' Fw2 F Rw' R U
*3. *Uw B2 Fw' Uw B' Fw F' L2 D2 U L' R Uw' Fw Rw R2 U2 Rw' Fw2 R2 D Uw' Rw' D2 Uw Rw' B' F2 R' D2 U2 B' R2 B2 D F L' R B' Rw2
*4. *Rw B' R' Fw' R2 Fw' F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw U' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L' D2 R2 Uw L' Rw F2 D' L' Rw2 R' B Uw2 Rw2 U' R2 D2 Uw U2 Rw2 B F R' Uw' F2 Rw
*5. *U2 L2 Fw2 Rw B' Fw F' R' Uw' Rw2 F' L2 F' L2 Fw2 Rw' R2 D U F2 U' B' Rw2 Uw R' U' F2 Rw2 F' L B2 Uw Fw2 L' R' U2 B2 Fw' D' Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 B2 Dw Uw U F Uw' Bw' F U' B Fw F Uw2 R2 Fw Dw2 L D2 B Lw2 D F2 L Lw' B D U L' Lw Rw R' Uw' Bw Dw2 Bw2 Uw Fw2 Lw2 U2 Fw Dw2 Fw' D' F2 R' D2 R Fw' Rw2 R2 Dw L F2 Lw' Dw Rw' F D2 Dw
*2. *D2 R2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw F2 Dw F2 Rw D2 Dw' Uw Fw' Uw' Rw' D' Bw2 R2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw' B2 U' Rw Dw' Bw Dw U F Lw' B' Lw Uw B2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' F Uw2 Rw2 D2 L' Fw U' B D2 Bw L2 F Uw2 B' Fw Dw' U' L2 R
*3. *L2 Lw Dw2 L B2 Rw R Bw2 Fw' Rw2 D' R B2 L Lw R' U2 B' Dw' Uw2 L' Fw' Lw' Bw' Fw' Rw D2 R' D2 Dw2 U' Bw Rw2 R2 F' Uw' L2 Uw2 F U L Rw2 Bw2 D Uw2 B' L2 Uw U2 F Rw2 U Fw D' Lw' Rw' F2 L' Dw U'
*4. *D2 L R Fw2 Lw2 Rw Bw U2 F' U' Lw Dw Uw' U2 B2 R Dw' Lw' R2 Bw2 R2 B2 Uw2 U' L' R2 Uw Lw' Uw R Fw' Uw' B L2 F2 R2 Dw' B2 Fw2 F U Bw' L Bw2 L' D Fw' Uw R2 D Uw' Fw' Dw' F Lw D2 Dw2 L' R D'
*5. *Dw U F2 Rw2 D Dw Uw2 Bw L2 Lw Dw2 Uw Bw' Dw' L' Rw2 D' L2 Fw' D' Bw R' D2 U Rw' Fw2 F' L2 R Dw B2 Rw' Dw F2 Rw Bw Dw Fw L2 D U' Fw' F Rw2 R' B2 Bw2 Fw' F D F' L R' Bw' Lw R2 Uw Fw' L2 Lw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L' 2R2 B2 3F R2 2B2 2D R' 2F' D U 2R B' 2L' F U 2F 2U U' 3F' F L2 2R' R' B2 2D U2 F R 2B 3R' B2 2L' R 3U 2U2 2B 3U' 2B 2L2 U 2B' 2F2 2U 2L B2 2F2 2L' 2R' 2B' 2F' R2 2B 2R2 U 2F 2L F2 R2 2F2 L2 D2 2D' U' 3F 3R' B2 2B F2 2D2
*2. *2D 3F 2L2 2B 3R 3U' 2B D2 3R2 R' D' 3R 3U' L' B' 2F' F2 3R2 F' 3R2 R2 3U2 B2 2B2 2F D2 2D2 3U U' 2L U R 2U U' 2B' 2U' 3F' U2 B' 2D2 3F2 D2 2B' 2F 2U' F R2 D 2D2 2B' 2F 2D 3R' R 2B R2 2U 2B 3F' 2F' 3R' 3F L2 D2 2F' L' B' D 2R2 2F
*3. *2R' 2F2 3U 3R' 3U2 L2 U' L' 2D' 2R2 2F' D2 2U' 2B 2R 3U2 F2 U' 2L B2 2B 2F' L2 2D U2 3F' 3R 2D' 3F L' 3R' B2 3F' U' L B' L F2 3R2 3F' R 3F2 2D U' 2R2 R' U 3F' F R B2 R2 2F2 3R2 F2 D' 2R 3U R2 3U2 B R2 2F2 2U' B2 R' 2B2 F' 2R 3F'
*4. *D' 2R2 B 2F' U 2L' 3R2 D2 3U U2 2L2 2F 3R2 2F' F2 L2 3R 2D' L' 2U2 2B2 3F' 2F' 3U2 2L F' 2L R2 F' D 2U B L2 2R2 R 2D' F 2R' D2 3F 2D2 R 2U2 2R2 R' D2 2U' U' 2B' 2D2 U2 3R2 D' 3U2 B F2 3R R2 B2 2F' L2 B2 3F2 2F2 2R D' 3F2 2U 3F' U
*5. *L 2D' R' F 2L' 3R R' 3F2 D' U 3F' 2D' U' 2B' 3F 3U' 2U B2 3F2 2F L2 2R2 R2 3U 2R 2F 2U2 L' 2L2 2B' 2F2 U L R2 2B 3F' 2U U' 2B 2F' 2L 3R2 R F2 2U L' 2D U2 R' U 2F 3U 2R2 2B' 2R' 2U2 2R 2F 2L2 3R' 2U B2 2R 3F L2 2L2 R' 3F L 3F

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U2 L 2B 3F' D' 3F D' 3D 2U' 2B2 3R B' 2B 2U' 2R 2B' 3B2 3R B 2D 3D 2U U' 3L F 3U2 3F2 3L2 3R' 2B L2 3R2 2B2 3F 2D2 3R2 2U 2B' 3B' 2R' B2 F2 L2 3R' F 2L2 3R B' D2 3L2 3B 3D' F 2U2 3L2 3B' L2 F' 2U' 3B 2F2 3R2 3B' D2 2B2 3B D' B2 R2 3U2 3L' 2R2 3F R2 3U2 2U 3L' B2 D' 3B2 2D' 2R' 2D 3R' R2 3B' 2D2 2R2 3U 2U 3R2 F' 2L 3L 3R 2D2 3D 2U 3L 3R'
*2. *2U' 2R2 F L 3L' B U2 3F' D 2U' B' 2L' 3R F2 3D2 R2 3B' 3U L' 3L' 3R 3U 3B' 2L U2 3R' 2B' 3L 3R2 2R' 3D2 L2 B2 2F2 3R' 2R2 2D L2 2D' 3R 2B 3L2 B 2D' 3L F 3U' R2 3D 2B2 2L2 2R' R' B2 2R2 2B2 L' 3L' 2R 2F2 3D' 3U U 3B2 2F2 2U' 2F' D 2D U' 3B2 3F 2D' 2R' R 3F2 2U' 3L R' 2D2 2U 2F2 2L' 2D' R2 2D 3D' 2U2 2R 2F2 2D2 3L' B2 F' 2L 3U' F' 2R R 2F'
*3. *3B' 3L2 2B' 2R2 U 2R2 3F 2L2 3L' 2B R' D2 2D2 3U 3B2 3F' D' 2U' 2L 3R2 B2 3F' 2F2 3R2 3F2 2L2 3F2 U B2 L' 3D B' 3L 2R U 3B2 2L2 3B' F' 2R 3F 2F2 3D2 2F2 L' 2L' 3R2 2R R 2D2 2L' 3D 2U 3L' D B' 3D2 3L2 U2 2L' 3U' L 2L2 3R 2R 2F2 U R F2 U 2R' 2B D2 2U B' 3D2 2F 2U' 2L' 2F' L2 R' D' 3U2 2U' L' 2L' 3L2 3R R' 2B 3F F 3L 3D' U' 2F2 2R 3D 3F
*4. *B' 2B 2F' L' 2L 3D2 U2 3L R2 2B2 3F 3D' L' 3F2 U2 3L2 3R' 2R' 3D2 3R2 2D L' 2R2 D F 3R B' 2F' 2L 2R2 3U 2L D 2D' 3D2 L' R2 D' F2 D B F 3L2 2R F2 2D' 3B' 3R' 2D' B' 2B2 L 3U2 F2 2L 3L' 2F 3L2 3R 3U' U 2F2 U2 L2 2R B 2D2 U' 3L 2D2 L' B2 D 2D2 3D 3U U' 2R2 3F2 2U 2F' 2D 3D2 3B2 3R 2D2 2B R2 3U2 B' 2D2 3R 3D' 2L' 3L' B L 2R' 3D' 2U'
*5. *L B 3L2 F2 2D2 2U U L' F L' 2L U B' 2B 3B D' 3D2 B2 2F' F2 L' 2R' 3D 2R 2D B2 3B2 2D' 3R' 2D' 3L2 3R2 3D 2L2 2B' 2R' 3U' B 2L' R 3D2 F' 2U2 2B' 3D2 3R 2F' 2R 2D2 3F F2 D 2L' 3D B2 3F 2D2 R2 B 2B 3B 2F D2 F2 3U' 2U 2R' R2 3D 2F 2L B 2F R 2U2 R2 2B' F2 L' 2D 3B 3D2 L2 F' 2D' 2U' 2R 3B2 U B 3B' 3R2 R 2D2 2B 3F2 3L' 3U' 3F' 2R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 U F U' F U F' U'
*2. *R F U' R' F R' F R2 U2
*3. *R2 U F2 U' F2 U F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 D2 L R2 F2 D2 R F2 R' D2 B' R' U' B2 L' U2 F D' L B'
*2. *B2 L2 D' F' U R F' L2 B D L2 U' B2 U R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2
*3. *U R2 D' L2 U B2 D R2 F2 L F2 U B L2 U2 L2 D2 U F R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' Uw2 R' F Rw' R' F' Uw' Fw2 F Uw' Fw' Uw' Rw2 F' Uw' L U F' D2 F' L2 Rw2 F2 D' U B2 Rw2 Fw2 U L' Rw' Uw2 B L' Rw D Uw2 R D'
*2. *D Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw U B' D' U' Fw' L2 Uw2 L U Fw2 D' U2 L2 R B' D Uw F2 L' D L' Fw2 D' U' Rw2 B' Fw U L' Rw2 Fw' R Fw2 Rw Fw2
*3. *L2 U B' Rw' F' Uw R U Fw2 F2 Uw U2 F' D Uw U' Rw2 U2 L' D2 Fw' F Uw' R U F2 L F L2 F' L Rw R' Uw U2 R' U' Fw R2 Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 Rw' B2 Bw' L2 Lw' B Uw2 Rw' Dw' Bw Uw2 B2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 R B2 L U' B2 D2 Fw' L' Bw2 F Dw2 L2 B2 F2 Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Fw Rw' R Fw D2 Uw Rw Uw Fw2 F Rw' B Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 F' Dw Uw U F' L Rw2 B2 Fw D2 Fw2 Lw'
*2. *L' U' B2 U' Lw2 Dw' R' Fw F Dw R Fw L R2 Bw2 Rw' Bw Fw' F' L2 Lw2 B Lw' D2 U2 L Uw2 R' Dw B' Fw' L B U' L' U2 Rw2 D Rw2 Uw Bw Rw2 R2 D Dw' R Fw2 D' B Bw' Uw B Bw2 U2 Fw' U' B F Dw' L
*3. *B' Dw Uw' U' B' Lw' Rw2 F2 Uw2 L2 Bw U2 L B' L Lw2 B2 Fw' Uw Lw Fw Lw Rw2 Dw' Rw Bw Dw R' U' Fw Dw' Lw R' Uw Rw' Uw2 Bw' D U' Lw D Bw' F2 Rw B F Rw B2 Rw' F' Lw2 B' D2 Uw2 R Uw Lw' U' Bw' R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 2B' F 3R 2B 2D2 U2 2B F D' 2U2 2B D2 L' 3U' L2 B 2B 3R 3U 2L' 2R' 2F2 L2 2D' U2 2L2 D' 2D2 2U 2R2 R' 2D2 2U' 2B 2F 2U' R2 B' 2D 3F2 U2 3R 2D2 2L2 B R' B2 2U R 2D2 2B L' 2D2 2U 2R 2B2 2F 3R2 R' 2B L' 2R2 U' 3F R2 2F' L D' 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L' 2D2 B2 3L2 3F2 3U 2R' 2B' 3D R2 D2 3D 2U2 3B' 3U B2 F2 D2 2D2 3D2 B2 3D' 3F' 2F F' 2U2 3L' 2F' 3D' 3U2 3L' B 3B2 2L R 3D L' 2R R' U B2 3L2 3R' R' 2B 3F 2F 3U2 3L' B' 2L 2U 3F2 F L2 2L' 3L R2 D 3D2 2U2 U' 3R 2D2 B2 3L' 3U 2L2 3R 2F2 D' 2F 2L2 2D2 3R2 2R2 3U' 2L 3L2 2R 3F' 3D' 2B 3B2 3F D' L' B2 F2 R' D U 3F2 F2 2R' B' 2F2 R B2 2L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U F2 D' R' B L B L B' F2 R2 D F'
*2. *R2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 R' B L B2 U R2 F L' D2 F'
*3. *U2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' D' L2 B D' L' U2 L' D2 B'
*4. *U B2 R D' R2 F B' L U F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 F'
*5. *B2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U F2 U' B2 D' R D2 B2 D2 B2 L' D B' L
*6. *L' U2 R U2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 R2 U B' D' F U B' L F2
*7. *U2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 L' U2 L' D F' R2 D' B2 R' U' L2 B2 F2
*8. *B2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 F' D' B' D2 L F D' F' L'
*9. *U2 L2 R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U F2 U' F U2 B2 U2 L' D B F2 R F2
*10. *F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B R' F' L D L' B2 R' B U'
*11. *D2 B2 F2 D L2 D U2 B2 U' F2 R' B U B F2 U' L2 U' L2
*12. *D2 B U2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 R D' U2 F U2 L B'
*13. *D' U2 R2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F' L' U' L B' D' U R U
*14. *B' R2 B F2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' R' B2 D2 L2 D L' B' D' L U'
*15. *R' D F' R U' F2 D2 F R' U R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U
*16. *U2 B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L' D' F' R2
*17. *L2 B' D2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' R U' R F2 L D B2 F' R
*18. *D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' R B2 U R' U R2 B' F L2 U
*19. *L2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 U2 F R' F D2 R' U' F
*20. *D' F2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D B2 U L2 B D' L' U' R D L F' U2 F
*21. *R2 U' B' R' L2 D L F2 U' R' D' B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2
*22. *U R L' U' R2 F2 U B R F2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 F D2 B2 D2 R2
*23. *U B2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D R2 F' L2 D' U2 B' F' R F' U' R
*24. *L U2 R' B2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 D R' B D2 B2 D F L R
*25. *B2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 D' B D2 B2 D' L' U R U B
*26. *L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 B' L' F2 U' L U' L' R' D B2
*27. *D' B' D' F' R' L2 F' U B R F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U R2 D
*28. *L' U2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 R B L D2 R' F2 D U' L D2 F
*29. *U2 B2 D2 L F2 L' U2 R2 D2 L2 F R B R B' D L2 F' D'
*30. *F' R2 D2 B2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 D' U' F' U2 R' B F2 L F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' F' R2 B R U D2 R' B' D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' D2 F2 L2 U' B2
*2. *U F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' L' U' L' R D' R B U2 L'
*3. *U2 F U2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 U F L D2 B D2 R' U'
*4. *B' R L D2 B U' D2 R B' U2 F2 D F2 U L2 U2 R2 D L2 D'
*5. *B2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' U' R B L' F2 R2 D' L2 D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' R' B' L F U B R2 F2 R2
*2. *R2 U F2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 F' L U L2 U R U2 F2 U2
*3. *F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D R2 U L2 B2 U2 L F' L2 R2 U F2 L' F' D2 U2
*4. *D2 B2 L' R U2 F2 L B2 R D2 U B' U2 L B' D' U' B F D' L'
*5. *U2 R D' L' U' D' F2 D2 L' F U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 B2 D2 L F2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 F D2 U F L B' L2 D
*2. *F' U L U B' U2 L2 B' L D B2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 R' U2 R U2 R2
*3. *L' F D' L' U F2 B L2 U D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' R2
*4. *R2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 R F2 R' F2 U B L D' U F R B2 L
*5. *U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 F U2 B' D2 R D2 L' U F2 U L R' U B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R B2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 B' U2 R' F' R' D' F' L B L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 U R' F R2 U F U
*3. *L2 U L2 D B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 B' D L' B L' B2 U L R2 U'
*4. *U' B' Fw R B' F2 Rw R2 F Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw U2 R' U B' D U' L Rw2 D' U' B' Rw F' Uw2 U' B Fw F U2 Rw2 U2 B2 F R' D Fw' F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F U' R F U2 F U R2
*3. *B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 R' F D' B F L2 B2 F U2 R'
*4. *L D2 L Rw2 D' L Uw2 Rw' Uw U Rw F2 R' B' U2 L R' Uw2 L2 R2 U2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw2 D' Uw' U' Rw' U' B' L' D U2 L' D L2 Uw B' R'
*5. *Lw Fw Dw' Lw' U2 B' F2 Lw D' L Bw' Dw B' U L2 U' L Dw U' Rw' F Dw2 R2 F Rw' R2 B Fw' D Lw' R2 Uw2 B Bw2 R' Bw2 Uw Rw2 Dw Bw F' Dw2 B2 D2 L2 Lw2 R' Fw Rw' U' B' L' Rw2 Dw' Rw2 Dw' Uw Fw R D

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-3 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-2 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=-2 / UdUd u=-1,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-2 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R B U B' R B R r' b
*2. *U' B' R' B R' U' B' l b u'
*3. *U' B U' L R U' R L' R l r b'
*4. *U R L U' R' U L U R' b' u'
*5. *U R' B' U' L' B' R L r' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (0, -4) / (4, 0)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (1, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (-4, -2) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, -2) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L U' L U L U' R' U'
*2. *L R' U D' L' R' D L'
*3. *L' R' L U D' L D' L' U'
*4. *U' R D' U' L U' R'
*5. *U' L' R' L' D L R U' R'


----------



## PM 1729 (Jul 17, 2012)

2x2: 13.86, 7.87, 5.66, 6.87, 7.86=7.53
3x3: 19.18, 18.32, 22.68, 28.20, 21.34=21.07
3x3 OH: 40.34, 35.93, 37.19, 39.31, 26.31=37.48
3x3 FMC: 35 moves.


Spoiler



Scramble:R B2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 B' U2 R' F' R' D' F' L B L'
Solution: U2 D B' F R' D' L D2 L' D R2 F' R' F D' F' D F D' F D F D U' R2 U D' F' B2 D' U R2 L2 U' D
Explanation: 
On scramble:
1x2x3: U2 D B' (3/3)
2nd 1x2x3 block: F R' D' L D2 L' D R2 F' R' D' F2 D (13/16)
Corners: D' F2 D F D' F' D F D' F D (11-6=5/21)
Leave 3 edges: ..F2 B2 D' U R2 L2 U' D(8/29)
Insert at ..: F D U' R2 U D' F(7-1=6 /35)

Another similar solution: U2 D B' F R' D' L D2 L' D R2 F' R' D' F2 D2 F2 D' F' D F D' F' D F' U' B2 U D' R2 F' U D' L2 U' D F'(37 htm, 33 stm)


Roux, 29 stm . Happy with the edge insertion on the actual solution.


----------



## FaLoL (Jul 17, 2012)

*2x2x2*: (10.95), 9.49, (7.15), 9.87, 7.64, = *9.00*
*3x3x3*: (22.53), 21.26, (17.55), 21.96, 18.79 = *20.67*
*4x4x4*: (1:22.05), (1:41.06), 1:27.49, 1:34.89, 1:33.75 = *1:32.04*
*5x5x5*: (2:51.07), (3:25.03), 2:55.08, 3:07.91, 3:06.80 = *3:03.26*
*7x7x7*: 10:29.11, 10:25.25, (11:33.05), 10:33.03, (10:19.12) = *10:29.13*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 48.86, 44.32, (42.19), (50.66), 48.83 = *47.34*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *2:12.12*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *5:08.48*
*Magic*: 4.73, (3.26), 4.27, (4.85), 3.64 = *4.21*
*Master Magic*: 10.13, 10.62, (11.91), 10.27, (9.55) = *10.34*
*MegaMinx*: (4:00.06), 3:50.59, (3:44.26), 3:51.70, 3:58.31 = *3:53.53*
*PyraMinx*: 13.04, 16.35, (22.12), 19.61, (7.98) = *16.33*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *59*


----------



## already1329 (Jul 17, 2012)

2x2x2: 6.33, 8.88, (6.05), (10.88), 7.41 = 7.54

3x3x3: (16.15), 17.52, 19.68, 16.52, (24.50) = 17.91

4x4x4: (1:34.06), 1:35.63, 1:37.38, (2:01.16), 1:40.05 = 1:37.69

2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:22.31, 1:38.77, 58.34 = 58.34

3x3x3 Blindfolded: 6:19.38, 6:25.46+, DNF = 6.19.38

3x3x3 One Handed: 44.41+, (45.84), 43.59, 44.18, (42.08) = 44.06

3x3x3 Match the scramble: 2:40.38, (DNF), 3:52.31, 3:03.52, (2:09.16) = 3:12.07

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 42

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:22.75

MegaMinx: 4:09.34, 3:58.65, 4:18.90, (3:44.53), (4:44.69) = 4:08.96

PyraMinx: 26.72, 26.33, 25.34, (10.88), (30.75) = 26.13

Square-1: (2:18.21), 1:49.06, 1:50.03, (1:16.13), 2:10.75 = 1:56.61


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 17, 2012)

3x3: 25.16, (22.25), (32.21), 25.63, 28.95 = 26.58 Everything with Roux this time. Awesome 
3x3 OH: 47.89, (53.95), (40.81), 50.36, 42.30 = 46.85 dafuq.
3x3 WF: 3:11.88, 3:44.56, 4:13.41, 4:46.84, 4:53.02 = 4:14.94
3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(8:31.94)-two flipped edges, 7:50.78[4:57.05], 7:22.33[5:13.53] = 7:22.33
3x3 FM: 64 


Spoiler



SCRAMBLE: R B2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 B' U2 R' F' R' D' F' L B L'
y' z2 -- U2 B'L' U' D L' U2 D L' F R L F L' //3x2x2
U R' U R U' R U' R U R' U -- y -- R' F R F R' F' R F'//2 layers
y -- F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F U//OLL
x' z -- U L' U R2 U' L U R2 U2 //CP
x -- R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2//EP
I found better solve (51 moves) on inversion, but at 55th minute, when I wanted to check solve I realised that I forgot to write one letter in scramble inversion, so my solve was wrong and it was too little time to fix it...


MegaMinx: 1:58.14, (2:10.85), 2:01.15, 1:59.03, (1:52.55) = 1:59.44


----------



## KCuber (Jul 17, 2012)

2x2 4.23, 3.94, 3.95, 3.79, 3.75=3.89
3x3 9.65, 13.07, 10.68, 11.56, 12.69=11.64
4x4 50.07, 54.07, 44.54, 50.25, 54.38=51.46 
6x6 3:14.10, 3:47.15, 3:27.29, 3:42.56, 3:14.40=3:39.00
7x7 5:39.11 5:56.38 5:27.06 6:24.43 5:47.22=5:47.57
3x3 OH 21.36, 18.55, 19.42, 18.48, 18.72=18.90
2-4 Relay 1:08.27
Megaminx 1:35.54 1:43.83 1:29.69 1:42.38 1:39.84=1:39.25 (PB)
2BLD 31.20, DNF, 36.85=31.20


----------



## mande (Jul 17, 2012)

2x2: 4.92, (6.16), (4.20), 6.01, 5.85 = 5.59
3x3: 14.81, (17.86), 15.56, (13.86), 15.78 = 15.38
3x3 BLD: DNF, 2:06.61, DNF = 2:06.61

3x3 FMC: 34 moves



Spoiler



Solution: D U2 B' D' U' R' U2 L2 U' F' D' F2 L2 B' L' B L' F D' R L' F2 R' L D' F2 D F' L' F2 L2 D2 L' D

Explanation:
1x2x3: D U2 B'
2x2x3: D' U' R' U2 L2 U'

Use premoves (F' L' F2 L2 D2 L' D) on scramble to get 3x cross.

F2L: F' D' (F)
OLL: (F) L2 B' L' B L' F' * D
Insert at *: F2 D' R L' F2 R' L D' F2


----------



## Sillas (Jul 17, 2012)

3x3 OH: (24.77), 30.09, 28.21, (31.61), 26.17 = 28.16
4x4: (1:49.15), (1:32.13), 1:43.78, 1:36.62, 1:40.49 = 1:40.30


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 18, 2012)

2x2: 4.104, 3.936, 3.850, 3.024, 4.975 = 3.963
3x3: 13.505, 18.048, 14.136, 12.232, 9.844 = 13.291
4x4: 50.448, 46.656, 52.096, 45.256, 55.953 = 49.733
5X5: 1:33.568, 1:35.055, 1:48.930, 1:24.886, 2:05.946 = 1:39.184
6x6: 3:15.992, 2:59.792, 2:42.929, 2:51.265, 2:53.759 = 2:54.939 (PB)
7x7: 4:58.352, 4:29.049, 4:52.991, 4:37.521, 4:36.505 = 4:42.339
OH: 28.049, 31.319, 21.089, 22.464, 24.851 = 25.121
2+3+4: 1:15.224
2+3+4+5: 2:46.360
Magic: 0.94, 0.90, 0.91, 1:16.34, 0.93 = 0.93
Master Magic: 2.55, 2.75, 2.56, 2.50, 2.33 = 2.54
Clock: 16.664, 15.186, 13.216, 13.473, 13.024 = 13.958
Megaminx: 1:41.543, 1:22.385, 1:36.866, 1:43.024, 1:37.097 = 1:38.502
Pyraminx: 6.304, 8.176, 11.729, 8.993, 7.120 = 8.096 (fail)
Square-1: 35.705, 41.975, 1:08.147, 43.208, 39.895 = 41.693
Skewb: 11.539, 24.168, 14.699, 11.312, 10.352 = 12.517
FMC: Reserved until tomorrow.


----------



## nccube (Jul 19, 2012)

3x3: 10.06, 10.13, 11.04, 9.37, 13.49 = 10.41
FMC: 27 moves



Spoiler



Scramble: R B2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 B' U2 R' F' R' D' F' L B L'
Inverse scramble: L B' L' F D R F R U2 B D2 B2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 R'

(On inverse scramble)
Premove: U2

2x2x3: B L B2 D' L2 U L

F2L-1: U F' U' R2 F' R' U F U'*

Leave 3 corners: R' F' R F R

Undo premove: U2

At *: U L' U' R U L U' R'

Solution for inverse scramble: B L B2 D' L2 U L U F' U' R2 F' R' U F (U' U) L' U' R U L U' R2(R' R') F' R F R U2

Final solution: U2 R' F' R' F R2(R R) U L' U' R' U L (U' U) F' U' R F R2 U F U' L' U' L2 D B2 L' B' (27 moves)


----------



## jonlin (Jul 19, 2012)

2x2: 4.18, 5.33, 4.55, 4.23, 5.31
Avg: 4.70
3x3: 15.74, 13.11, 14.92, 14.70, 13.34
Avg: 14.32
4x4: 1:18.88, 1:17.54, 1:09.33, 1:15.27, 1:12.38
Avg: 1:15.06
5x5: 2:52.66, 2:48.56, 2:17.54, 2:59.56, 2:36.58
Avg: 2:45.93
2BLD: 55.32, 50.53, 46.66
Result: 46.66
3BLD: 4:10.50, 2:51.56, 4:11.30
Result: 2:51.56
MBLD: 1/2 in 16:05
OH: 39.62, 36.49, 32.17, 38.86, 36.85
Avg: 37.40
Clock: 39.16, 33.20, 26.91, 25.32, 31.22
Avg: 30.44
Pyraminx: 12.19, 10.18, 10.10, 7.11, 9.64
Avg: 9.97
Magic: 1.52, 1.34, 1.33, 1.35, 1.38
Avg: 1.36
Megaminx: 3:19.17, 2:07.54, 2:29.94, 2:15.38, 2:49.90
Avg: 2:51.74
234 relay: 1:14.08
2345 relay: 5:11.86 :fp
Skewb: 1:12.85, 50.68, 1:02.10, 37.33, 45.96
Avg: 52.91


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 20, 2012)

2x2: 6.47, 3.78, 4.41, 3.11, 3.31 = *3.83 Ao5*
3x3: 16.24, 17.14, 17.48, 13.90, 19.64 = *16.95 Ao5*
4x4: 1:06.49, 58.49, 1:18.19, 1:26.86, 1:14.30 = *1:12.99 Ao5*
5x5: 2:32.67, 2:41.01, 2:43.88, 2:45.25, 2:45.09 = *2:43.33 Ao5*
OH: 38.48, 29.41, 37.51, 37.82, 37.31 = *37.55 Ao5*
2-4 Relay: *1:52.99*
2-5 Relay: *4:42.37*

I suck at 5x5x5.
Also, why haven't I joined these competitions sooner


----------



## Selkie (Jul 20, 2012)

*2x2:* 10.05, 9.17, 7.59, 9.90, 9.14 = *9.40*
*3x3:* 17.92, 19.37, 17.53, 17.94, 19.30 = *18.39*
*4x4:* 1:17.16, 1:14.34, 1:11.38, 1:05.27, 1:17.58 = *1:14.29*
*5x5:* 2:26.15, 2:30.47, 2:36.71, 2:36.34, 2:37.86 = *2:35.51*
*6x6:* 5:07.76, 5:28.05, 5:13.82, 5:37.80, 5:30.41 = *5:24.09*
*7x7:* 9:16.40, 8:23.01, 8:09.01, 8:06.39, 8:14.88 = *8:15.63*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *1:44.98*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *4:15.90*
*Square-1:* 1:05.26, 1:06.93, 51.08, 1:28.69, 1:04.18 = *1:05.46*
*Clock:* 14.89, 16.23, 16.74, 13.27, 15.15 = *15.42*
*Magic:* 2.36, 2.13, 1.93, 1.96, 2.02 = *2.04*
*Master Magic:* 5.68, 4.94, 4.93, 5.18, 5.55 = *5.22*
*Megaminx:* 4:35.37, 4:41.47, 4:41.57, 4:13.05, 4:10.28 = *4:29.96*
*Pyraminx:* 19.16, 17.34, 27.60, 20.50, 19.79 = *19.83*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *53*


Spoiler



Only just beginning to play a bit with FMC, this was s safety solution and rather pitiful. Made better progress with other inserts with a similar 2x2x2 block but ran out of time.

F'D'FR - 2x2x1
BL'F2 - 2x2x2
R'U'B'U'B'R - Last 2 cross edges
U'R'UR2U'R' - 2nd pair
B'U'B2L'B'L - 3rd Pair
BU2B'U'BUB' - 4th Pair
F'L'U'LUL'U'LUF - OLL
BU'BUBUBU'B'U'B2 - PLL


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 22, 2012)

*3x3:* 11.28, 12.57, 14.33, (11.12), (14.63) = *12.73*

*2x2 BLD:* 13.15, 22.81, 13.84 = *13.15*
*3x3 BLD:* 48.83, 37.22, DNF = *37.22*


----------



## Tiwan44 (Jul 22, 2012)

*2x2*: (9.51), 8.53, (7.03), 8.91+, 8.51 = *8.65*
*3x3*: (26.49), (18.09), 25.59, 18.92, 22.46 = *22.32*
*4x4*: (2:02.85), 1:42.82, 1:29.88, 1:30.59, (1:25.88) = *1:34.43*
*2x2 BLD*: 1:27.83, 1:50.33, 52.40 = *52.40*
*3x3 OH*: 55.91, (46.61), 50.69, (58,22), 53.41 = *53.33*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:52.70
*Pyraminx*: 12.94, 17.63, (9.73), (26.20), 13.22 = *14.59*


----------



## Zaterlord (Jul 22, 2012)

*3x3x3*: (29.92), 24.18, 23.19, 23.05, (21.53) = * 23.47*
*2x2x2*: 6.24, 6.77, 6.19, (6.14), (7.53) = *6.40*
*3x3x3 OH*: (58.76), 54.54, 56.42, 58.22, (49.56) = *56.39*
*3x3x3 FMC *: *55 moves*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 22, 2012)

*2x2* - 13.23, 12.84, (11.92), (16.40), 12.46 = *12.84*
*3x3* - 30.63, 31.77, 30.50, (33.34), (26.41) = *30.97*
*4x4* - 3:36.11, 2:46.76, (3:45.55), (2:12.67), 2:36.72 = *2:59.86*
*5x5* - 6:24.82, (6:48.80), (5:55.68), 6:10.42, 6:21.16 = *6:18.80*
*6x6* - 12:25.49, (10:13.80), 10:54.75, (12:54.83), 10:40.89 = *11:20.38*
*7x7* - 20:37.59, (20:53.46), (18:36.57), 20:05.34, 19:44.93 = *20:09.29*
*2x2 Blindfolded* - 5:53.96, 5:48.30, 3:55.41 = *3:55.41*
*3x3 Blindfolded* - DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* (I was SO close)
*4x4 Blindfolded* - DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3 One Handed* - (1:04.38), (1:58.94), 1:34.34, 1:29.32, 1:16.15 = *1:26.60*
*3x3 With Feet* - 7:06.47, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*3x3 Match the Scramble* - 4:59.13, (10:05.03), 4:46.69, 4:30.98, (3:36.60) = *4:45.60*
*3x3 Fewest Moves - 63*
*2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay - 3:37.29*
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 Relay - 8:59.60*
*PyraMinx* - 23.88, (21.82), (32.24), 25.93, 29.40 = *26.40*


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 24, 2012)

2x2 : 4.31, 5.55, 5.30, 3.78, 3.67 = 4.46
3x3 : 16.99, 17.80, 17.43, 18.21 = 17.74
4x4 : 1:15.12, 1:12.54, 1:30.42, 1:08.54, 1:17.88 = 1:15.18
5x5 : 2:57.32, 3:06.17, 3:14.25, 2:55.64, 3:10.43 = 3:04.64
2BLD : 23.43, DNF, DNF = 23.43
3BLD : 3:06.12, DNF, 3:31.57 = 3:06.12
4BLD : DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
MBLD : 2/2 in 8:43.99 
OH : 40.14, 33.87, 37.09, 37.19, 39.55 = 37.94
Feet : 5:41.76, 5:21.03, 4:55.61, 6:04.12, 5:00.70 = 5:21.16
MTS : 1:14.98, 1:11.54, 1:09.76, 1:20.40, 1:25.65 = 1:15.64 (I choked!)
Squ-1 : 1:09.43, 1:14.12, 1:04.98, 59.35, 59.91 = 1:04.77
Pyra : 9.43, 11.09, 8.54, 10.54, 9.17 = 9.71
234 : 1:25.94
2345 : 4:14.17
FMC : 30


Spoiler



D L2 D2 F U2 D F2 R D' F' R D2 L' R2 U R' L F2 R L' U F' R' F R F L F' R' D2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 24, 2012)

Results for week 29, congrats to yoinneriod, Muhammad and anakalim

*2x2x2*(44)

 2.75 CuberMan
 3.12 Muhammad Jihan
 3.34 yoinneroid
 3.83 googlebleh
 3.86 Andrejon
 3.87 Hendry cahyadi
 3.89 KCuber
 3.90 mycube
 3.96 mitch1234
 4.15 riley
 4.46 Jaycee
 4.47 zaki
 4.70 jonlin
 4.76 anakalim
 4.80 djwcoco
 4.93 yuxuibbs
 5.08 Neo63
 5.20 FinnGamer
 5.23 Andri Maulana
 5.48 Kian
 5.57 yohanestheda
 5.59 mande
 5.62 brandbest1
 5.71 Alcuber
 5.73 PandaCuber
 6.10 Schmidt
 6.19 MeshuggahX
 6.40 Zaterlord
 6.66 comamycube
 6.73 uvafan
 7.21 rona3
 7.53 PM 1729
 7.54 already1329
 7.58 Kenneth Svendson
 7.70 Mike Hughey
 8.05 Mikel
 8.65 Tiwan44
 9.00 FaLoL
 9.40 Selkie
 12.42 ScubeH
 12.84 DuffyEdge
 13.06 hcfong
 15.51 hfsdo
 20.28 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(51)

 9.22 Muhammad Jihan
 10.33 CuberMan
 10.41 nccube
 10.57 yoinneroid
 11.53 riley
 11.64 KCuber
 11.86 Hendry cahyadi
 12.28 Radityo
 12.73 Zane_C
 12.73 mycube
 12.99 Kian
 13.27 yuxuibbs
 13.29 mitch1234
 13.44 Andrejon
 14.12 anakalim
 14.30 brynt97
 14.32 jonlin
 14.74 zaki
 14.97 Andri Maulana
 15.28 Neo63
 15.38 mande
 15.81 Kukuh Trisna
 15.82 yohanestheda
 16.94 FinnGamer
 16.95 googlebleh
 17.57 PandaCuber
 17.66 Jaycee
 17.91 already1329
 18.10 MeshuggahX
 18.39 Selkie
 19.02 Kenneth Svendson
 19.04 Perff
 19.19 uvafan
 20.67 FaLoL
 20.91 comamycube
 21.07 PM 1729
 21.19 Mikel
 21.58 djwcoco
 22.32 Tiwan44
 22.53 rona3
 22.69 Mike Hughey
 23.08 aznanimedude
 23.47 Zaterlord
 24.77 ScubeH
 26.58 arcio1
 26.60 Alcuber
 27.69 Schmidt
 30.97 DuffyEdge
 33.20 hfsdo
 36.01 MatsBergsten
 39.75 hcfong
*4x4x4*(39)

 38.50 yoinneroid
 42.92 Muhammad Jihan
 43.90 anakalim
 46.82 CuberMan
 48.86 Hendry cahyadi
 49.73 mitch1234
 51.46 KCuber
 54.16 mycube
 54.22 zaki
 56.83 Unnoticed
 57.18 Andrejon
 58.72 riley
 59.18 Radityo
 1:00.90 Andri Maulana
 1:02.74 Kian
 1:12.61 yohanestheda
 1:12.99 googlebleh
 1:13.23 MeshuggahX
 1:14.29 Selkie
 1:15.06 jonlin
 1:15.18 Jaycee
 1:26.07 FinnGamer
 1:26.33 comamycube
 1:26.84 yuxuibbs
 1:27.71 djwcoco
 1:32.04 FaLoL
 1:34.43 Tiwan44
 1:37.69 already1329
 1:40.30 Sillas
 1:40.84 Mikel
 1:42.09 Mike Hughey
 1:49.49 rona3
 2:12.68 uvafan
 2:28.93 MatsBergsten
 2:37.95 Schmidt
 2:58.85 ScubeH
 2:59.86 DuffyEdge
 3:11.07 hfsdo
 3:25.98 hcfong
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:23.37 yoinneroid
 1:24.56 Muhammad Jihan
 1:30.06 zaki
 1:32.58 Hendry cahyadi
 1:39.18 mitch1234
 1:39.39 anakalim
 1:44.07 CuberMan
 1:51.45 mycube
 1:51.59 Kian
 1:52.35 riley
 2:03.76 Andri Maulana
 2:34.51 Selkie
 2:39.88 Mike Hughey
 2:43.33 googlebleh
 2:45.93 jonlin
 3:03.26 FaLoL
 3:04.64 Jaycee
 3:16.63 FinnGamer
 3:16.89 Mikel
 3:19.46 rona3
 6:18.80 DuffyEdge
 DNF djwcoco
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:54.93 mitch1234
 3:03.20 anakalim
 3:19.28 mycube
 3:28.08 KCuber
 3:34.30 Muhammad Jihan
 3:47.67 zaki
 4:44.96 riley
 5:24.09 Selkie
11:20.38 DuffyEdge
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:42.34 mitch1234
 4:56.75 mycube
 4:58.12 Ninja Storm
 5:47.57 KCuber
 5:53.99 zaki
 7:25.89 Andri Maulana
 8:15.63 Selkie
10:29.13 FaLoL
20:09.30 DuffyEdge
*3x3 one handed*(39)

 14.05 Muhammad Jihan
 17.29 yoinneroid
 18.90 KCuber
 19.26 Radityo
 19.33 CuberMan
 19.58 Hendry cahyadi
 21.22 Kian
 23.38 anakalim
 24.41 mycube
 25.12 mitch1234
 27.92 yuxuibbs
 28.16 Sillas
 29.32 riley
 30.24 Andri Maulana
 30.86 MeshuggahX
 31.67 zaki
 32.66 Kukuh Trisna
 34.32 yohanestheda
 37.40 jonlin
 37.48 PM 1729
 37.55 googlebleh
 37.94 Jaycee
 40.79 Mikel
 42.63 Kenneth Svendson
 44.04 PandaCuber
 44.06 already1329
 46.85 arcio1
 47.34 FaLoL
 47.62 Mike Hughey
 52.48 Tiwan44
 52.58 FinnGamer
 53.56 rona3
 56.26 Schmidt
 56.39 Zaterlord
 1:08.44 hfsdo
 1:10.47 ScubeH
 1:11.63 uvafan
 1:24.36 djwcoco
 1:26.60 DuffyEdge
*3x3 with feet*(10)

 1:19.85 Kenneth Svendson
 1:24.05 Andri Maulana
 1:25.09 yoinneroid
 1:43.07 Radityo
 1:43.62 Muhammad Jihan
 1:58.89 Andrejon
 4:14.94 arcio1
 5:21.16 Jaycee
 DNF Kukuh Trisna
 DNF DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(18)

 10.84 CuberMan
 13.15 Zane_C
 17.48 anakalim
 20.92 Muhammad Jihan
 22.09 Mike Hughey
 23.43 Jaycee
 25.40 riley
 31.20 KCuber
 39.44 Andri Maulana
 39.61 MatsBergsten
 46.66 jonlin
 46.80 Mikel
 52.40 Tiwan44
 58.34 already1329
 1:06.56 Schmidt
 3:19.34 hfsdo
 3:55.41 DuffyEdge
 DNF Neo63
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 37.22 Zane_C
 1:14.02 Hendry cahyadi
 1:18.19 MatsBergsten
 1:27.53 Muhammad Jihan
 1:28.92 Mike Hughey
 1:45.09 yoinneroid
 1:58.50 Andri Maulana
 2:06.61 mande
 2:10.64 brynt97
 2:48.16 Mikel
 2:51.56 jonlin
 3:06.12 Jaycee
 3:48.73 MeshuggahX
 6:19.38 already1329
 7:22.33 arcio1
 DNF riley
 DNF Schmidt
 DNF DuffyEdge
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 7:40.24 MatsBergsten
 7:51.57 Mike Hughey
12:22.56 yoinneroid
 DNF Hendry cahyadi
 DNF Mikel
 DNF CuberMan
 DNF Jaycee
 DNF DuffyEdge
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:04.50 MatsBergsten
14:28.79 Mike Hughey
22:55.23 yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

7/8 (34:12)  yoinneroid
3/3 (16:14)  Mikel
4/5 (33:24)  Hendry cahyadi
2/2 ( 8:43)  Jaycee
1/2 (16:05)  jonlin
5/10 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 57.98 Muhammad Jihan
 1:00.42 mycube
 1:15.64 Jaycee
 1:41.45 anakalim
 1:51.27 yoinneroid
 3:12.07 already1329
 4:45.60 DuffyEdge
*2-3-4 Relay*(26)

 52.32 yoinneroid
 58.19 Muhammad Jihan
 1:06.08 anakalim
 1:08.27 KCuber
 1:14.08 jonlin
 1:15.22 mitch1234
 1:16.73 CuberMan
 1:17.40 zaki
 1:19.19 riley
 1:21.56 Hendry cahyadi
 1:23.44 mycube
 1:25.28 Andri Maulana
 1:25.94 Jaycee
 1:36.47 yohanestheda
 1:44.98 Selkie
 1:45.34 Mikel
 1:52.99 googlebleh
 2:08.93 Kenneth Svendson
 2:12.12 FaLoL
 2:15.17 rona3
 2:20.93 djwcoco
 2:22.75 already1329
 2:52.70 Tiwan44
 3:37.29 DuffyEdge
 3:49.80 ScubeH
 4:01.30 hfsdo
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:27.16 yoinneroid
 2:32.19 Muhammad Jihan
 2:46.36 mitch1234
 2:48.28 anakalim
 2:53.89 Hendry cahyadi
 3:00.63 zaki
 3:09.99 CuberMan
 3:18.09 mycube
 3:37.45 riley
 4:14.17 Jaycee
 4:15.90 Selkie
 4:42.37 googlebleh
 5:08.48 FaLoL
 5:11.86 jonlin
 5:49.84 rona3
 8:59.60 DuffyEdge
*Magic*(10)

 0.93 mitch1234
 0.98 Andri Maulana
 1.32 yuxuibbs
 1.36 jonlin
 1.48 Radityo
 1.79 Mikel
 1.84 djwcoco
 2.04 Selkie
 2.64 hcfong
 4.21 FaLoL
*Master Magic*(6)

 1.98 Kamil Fiedoruk
 2.54 mitch1234
 2.74 Andri Maulana
 3.25 Mikel
 5.22 Selkie
 10.34 FaLoL
*Skewb*(3)

 12.51 mitch1234
 27.37 Schmidt
 52.91 jonlin
*Clock*(9)

 10.87 comamycube
 12.29 yoinneroid
 12.57 zaki
 13.95 mitch1234
 15.42 Selkie
 16.59 Andri Maulana
 30.44 jonlin
 1:15.67 Schmidt
 DNF Odder
*Pyraminx*(26)

 4.78 Kamil Fiedoruk
 5.37 zaki
 6.18 anakalim
 6.22 Alcuber
 6.49 Neo63
 6.61 Andrejon
 7.13 Hendry cahyadi
 7.22 Muhammad Jihan
 7.38 yoinneroid
 7.53 CuberMan
 8.08 Andri Maulana
 8.09 mitch1234
 9.20 Radityo
 9.71 Jaycee
 9.97 jonlin
 10.11 comamycube
 10.19 riley
 14.49 Mikel
 14.60 Tiwan44
 15.22 Schmidt
 16.33 FaLoL
 19.82 Selkie
 26.13 already1329
 26.40 DuffyEdge
 28.73 hfsdo
 31.29 hcfong
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:05.22 anakalim
 1:15.73 Divineskulls
 1:38.50 mitch1234
 1:39.25 KCuber
 1:40.26 yoinneroid
 1:59.44 arcio1
 2:31.74 jonlin
 3:53.53 FaLoL
 4:08.96 already1329
 4:29.96 Selkie
*Square-1*(8)

 18.61 Neo63
 25.82 yoinneroid
 28.56 anakalim
 41.69 mitch1234
 1:04.77 Jaycee
 1:05.46 Selkie
 1:13.81 hfsdo
 1:56.61 already1329
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(23)

25 okayama
27 irontwig
27 nccube
29 mycube
30 Jaycee
34 Muhammad Jihan
34 mande
35 Mike Hughey
35 PM 1729
36 ardi4nto
40 yoinneroid
41 Andri Maulana
42 already1329
44 yuxuibbs
46 FinnGamer
47 Radityo
48 Kukuh Trisna
53 Selkie
55 Zaterlord
59 anakalim
59 FaLoL
63 DuffyEdge
64 arcio1

*Contest results*

414 yoinneroid
375 Muhammad Jihan
320 anakalim
314 mitch1234
294 Hendry cahyadi
276 CuberMan
274 mycube
274 Andri Maulana
254 Jaycee
254 zaki
242 KCuber
242 riley
235 jonlin
170 Radityo
165 Selkie
158 googlebleh
157 Mike Hughey
157 Kian
156 yuxuibbs
148 Andrejon
147 Mikel
144 already1329
136 FaLoL
127 yohanestheda
125 FinnGamer
120 MatsBergsten
112 MeshuggahX
105 Neo63
103 mande
103 DuffyEdge
93 djwcoco
89 Zane_C
84 PM 1729
84 nccube
83 comamycube
82 Tiwan44
82 Kenneth Svendson
82 Kukuh Trisna
78 Schmidt
78 rona3
70 PandaCuber
64 arcio1
57 uvafan
57 Alcuber
56 Zaterlord
54 brynt97
47 Sillas
44 hfsdo
38 ScubeH
35 Kamil Fiedoruk
34 Unnoticed
33 okayama
32 irontwig
24 brandbest1
24 ardi4nto
23 Perff
20 hcfong
14 Ninja Storm
13 Divineskulls
13 aznanimedude
3 Odder


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm a bit late, so I am posting here:

*2x2:* 5.91, 4.78, (4.63), (8.70), 6.45 = 5.71
*3x3:* (22.98), 28.78, (29.27), 25.49, 25.54 = 26.60 :fp
*Pyra:* 5.98, (4.64), 6.30, (7.95), 6.37 = 6.22

Edit: Ninja'd by 1 min by Mats...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 26, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> I'm a bit late, so I am posting here:
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd by 1 min by Mats...



Oh, I would not want to Ninja any one, now your'e in


----------

